# 382 score for invite



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi friends , 
can we get an invite on 382 score NOC code 6221.
please tell how long it takes .
regards


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You will never get an ITA if your CRS is 382. In fact, it will be very difficult to get an Invitation to Apply if your CRS rank is below 450 or so.

In the 2.5 years that the program has been active, the lowest CRS rank that has been drawn for the Federal Skilled Worker stream was 413, and that was earlier this year - i.e. 2 years after the Express Entry program started - prior to that, the minimum CRS score was 450; the CRS rank has only been that low _once_, back in May of this year. The last 2 draws have been 449 and 440 respectively.

You can see _all_ of the minimum CRS scores that have been drawn here.

You will note that the draw on 26 May 2017 was for a CRS of 199... that was for the Federal Skilled _Trades_ Program only - it _did *not*_ include Federal Skilled Worker Program, Canadian Experience Class and Provincial Nominee Program. The Federal Skilled _Trades_ Program is a completely different stream from the Federal Skilled _Worker_ Program, which is the stream that you are on.

It is not enough to _want to_ come to Canada... you must prove to the Government of Canada that you possess the skills and abilities that they deem necessary to successfully transition to a life in Canada, and at this time, the GoC has determined that level to be acceptable with a >450 CRS.


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

*thanks*



WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You will never get an ITA if your CRS is 382. In fact, it will be very difficult to get an Invitation to Apply if your CRS rank is below 450 or so.
> 
> In the 2.5 years that the program has been active, the lowest CRS rank that has been drawn for the Federal Skilled Worker stream was 413, and that was earlier this year - i.e. 2 years after the Express Entry program started - prior to that, the minimum CRS score was 450; the CRS rank has only been that low _once_, back in May of this year. The last 2 draws have been 449 and 440 respectively.
> 
> ...


Dear West coast Canadian girl , 
Thanks for such a detailed reply .
It seems that the cutoff hovers around 440 plus score from the link that you have sent .
Is there any chance that the score cutoff drop down below 400 .
Else is there the option of PNP that can help me out with such a score . 
please tell.
Thanks .
Bony.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

bony said:


> Hi friends ,
> can we get an invite on 382 score



Not a chance.




> NOC code 6221.




Do you think we have those codes memorized?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

bony said:


> Is there any chance that the score cutoff drop down below 400 .



Since it never has before what makes you think it would do so now?


----------



## ani120192 (Jun 3, 2017)

colchar said:


> Not a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone with 382 score apply for pnp ?

Or do the provinces sponsor somebody who gets more than 450 only.

Bcz i understand the pnp would help u in fetching 600 scores in addition to watever ur score is.

But my question is do pnp also consider minimum score of 450 or just sponsor someone based on the job vacancies/reqmnts in its provinces?

Waiting for ur reply.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you read the requirements for the PNP in the province you are looking to move to or are you just looking for a way to get out of India?

As the PNP is administered at the provincial level, each province has its own rules and regulations for their PNP program and what applies in British Columbia may not apply in Manitoba or Prince Edward Island. The only way to know what applies in a specific province is to refer to their program's rules and requirements.


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi everyone, any update on CRS rank, i mean has it gone below 450 ? My points stand on 380. Do i stand any chance ?

I am an Accountant with 1 year relevant experience


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

Any other confusion, if i can claim points on Part time work aswel or just Full time ?

Thanks for your response


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

anyone ?


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

jkfooty1 said:


> Any other confusion, if i can claim points on Part time work aswel or just Full time ?
> 
> Thanks for your response


well full time 8 hrs per day with well supported documentary evidence like bank statements etc can be claimed part time i dont know . what type of work is part time that you have done .


----------



## jkfooty1 (Jun 27, 2016)

bony said:


> well full time 8 hrs per day with well supported documentary evidence like bank statements etc can be claimed part time i dont know . what type of work is part time that you have done .


I have 1 year Part time as an Accountant, 3 years in Retail in Customer service dpt


----------

